# Practicing for my thread cutting challenge in two days...



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I figure it's going to take at least 5 threads cut in under a minute to win the Pocket Predator Champion of Champions shootout... so I'm keeping my word and not shooting threads until the 8th... but I still need to keep my eye sharp and focused with some practice.

Matches make a nice standin until the fateful day arrives...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

A birthday shoot? Sounds cool!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice shooting!! I was thinking that you should be required to shoot spider wire fishing line, but you would probably cut it anyway :neener:.

I'm looking forward to seeing you shoot this contest and to set the bar to an almost unreachable level. I know it will inspire not only myself, but several others to shoot better than we have in the past.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dang it, Bill!!! Don't you ever miss???? :bowdown:

I can see the rest of us have our work cut out for us .... :slap:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I've been practicing my thread cutting for several months now.

Wow, it's certainly not as easy as I thought it would be, even with all the right equipment.

AMCE and multi start threads as well as anything above 20TPI are proving the most difficult, especially when using single point threading and not formed cutters.

But I'll keep at it, I'll get there.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Bloody 'ell...I'm really thrilled that I can hit a large dogfood can with any degree of consistency!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Bloody 'ell...I'm really thrilled that I can hit a large dogfood can with any degree of consistency!


Lighten up your bands . You may surprise yourself.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys and Gal!

Tomorrow's the day, I hope to be up to the challenge...

Oh and Ruthie, Like Treefork says... lighten up a little and you'll surprise yourself.

Always remember, period/length of acceleration is just as important as draw weight... in fact they have an almost linear relationship.... for example, if my draw length is 31" and the weight is 30 lbs. the projectile will shoot about the same speed if my draw length is 62" and my draw weight is 15 lbs.

That is the main reason most of us that use a longer draw, use a longer draw.... lighter weight drawn further is easier to aim and be precise with than heavier weight drawn shorter.

Plus there are limits to how much a heavier weight draw will add to your speed anyway... and in some cases it doesn't help any at all or is even in actuality producing slower fps than lighter weight setups. This is where a chronograph is the most helpful... it allows you to fine tune your rig so that you get the optimal setup for speed, power and accuracy.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

treefork said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody 'ell...I'm really thrilled that I can hit a large dogfood can with any degree of consistency!
> ...


I know you're right. But it's the power I'm after fundamentally and accuracy is following....slowly.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Thanks Guys and Gal!
> 
> Tomorrow's the day, I hope to be up to the challenge...
> 
> ...


Again I know you're right (and oh how I'd love a chrony). Maybe I should make more use of my starship.

All best wishes for the thread cutting by the way...we all know you can do it !


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Actually I'm going to give this excellent advice a thorough go. I'm not prepared to go beyond half butterfly as full butterfly makes me very nervous but I think I'm going to have to make another starship and try that at half butterfly. Maybe just single TTB ?

I made a little plinking SS for fun shooting tiny stuff and...yes, you're both right. Accuracy at half butterfly was spot on (by my standards !!) but I noticed that if I drew it beyond a certain point the shots went haywire, sometimes even a vertical take-off (nearly lost another light fitting). Why this should be i don't understand. The rubber is some thin red stuff which may be Dankung 20/40.

ANYWAY---ALL BEST WISHES FOR TODAY BILL !!


----------

